# Nicolai Helius AM - Größe



## Mettigel (4. Februar 2012)

Hallo Zusammen,

zunächst mal hoffe ich, dass ich das Thema hier in dem Unterforum schreiben kann und das nicht in den Kaufberatungs-Bereich fällt.

Ich habe mich nach langem Hin-und Her für ein Nicolai Helius Am entschieden. Direkte Konkurrenz hatte es von einem 301, aber das fährt sich nicht annähernd so gut.

Lediglich bezüglich der Rahmengröße bin ich noch unsicher und hoffe, dass ihr mir weiterhelfen könnt.

Ich bin 1,70 m groß/ klein und habe eine Schrittlänge von 78 cm.
Ist das jetzt 'S' oder 'M'?

Vielleicht wäre das Einsatzgebiet noch aufschlussreich: Es soll vornehmlich auf Singletrails bewegt werden, gesprungen wird auch öfters und ggf. fahre ich irgendwann auch mal in Bikeparks, insofern meine Schulter bis dahin wieder einen vertrauenserweckenden Eindruck macht.
Touren möchte ich damit auch fahren, wobei mir klar ist, dass dafür das AC vielleicht besser geeignet wäre.
Aber ob ein Bike tourentauglich ist, hängt m.E.n. mehr von den eigenen Beinen ab. 

Gruß

Mettigel


----------



## sluette (4. Februar 2012)

einsatzgebiet völlig egal, nimm S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (4. Februar 2012)

S ist richtig


----------



## Mettigel (4. Februar 2012)

Alles klar.

Danke euch!


----------



## hömma (4. Februar 2012)

Herrje, jetzt bin ich aber verunsichert! Gleiche Größe, Schrittlänge spontan keine Ahnung. Gerade erst gestern ein Helius AM in M bestellt. Bei der Probefahrt im September fühlte es sich gar nicht so falsch an, allerdings gab es keine Möglichkeit, zum Vergleich mal eins in Größe S zu fahren.

Mein jetziger Rahmen hat genau wie das Helius AM laut Prospekt eine horizontale Oberrohrlänge von 585mm (Allerdings ist es bei Ghost ein "S"). Mit nem 75mm Vorbau komme ich sehr gut klar. Das AM bin ich mit 50mm Vorbau gefahren. Ich hab die Jungs im Laden auch nochmal gefragt, welche Größe die richtige wäre, da ich auch etwas verunsichert war, aber da hieß es ganz klar: Auf jeden Fall M!

Bis zur Auftragsbestätigung soll es noch ca. ne Woche dauern. Bis dahin könnte ich wohl noch meine Bestellung ändern. Bei den Farben bin ich auch noch etwas unsicher, aber die entscheidende Frage ist jetzt: Wo kann ich auf die Schnelle ein Helius AM in S probefahren? Bin bis morgen im Ruhrpott und dann wieder in BaWü.


----------



## trailterror (4. Februar 2012)

Schei$$e....

Dilemmasituation.... wie immer wenn 2 rahmengrössen möglich sind.... Ich würd wohl auch auf den kleineren rahmen gehn...ist aber geschmacksfrage...

Rahmengrösse wird selten in der theorie beantwortet...kuck dass dir ein test S unter den arsch 
kommt


----------



## Spletti (4. Februar 2012)

Hi,

was meint zu meinen "daten" :

192cm , 92cm

auf jeden fall ein xl oder?


danke für die hilfe


----------



## giles (4. Februar 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Rahmengrösse wird selten in der theorie beantwortet...kuck dass dir ein test S unter den arsch
> kommt



Khujand anmailen, der ist doch inoffizieller Nicolaifachberater Bereich Ruhrpott 

Bei 1,70 und 78 cm SL würd ich jedoch auch S wählen.

@ spletti

L und bissel mit Vorbaulänge und ev. Sattelversatz arbeiten.


----------



## trailterror (4. Februar 2012)

@splitti

Nicht zwingend... ich würd L nicht abschreiben.... Hängt unter anderen von dir, deinen vorlieben, deinem vorhaben ab


----------



## guru39 (4. Februar 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Herrje, jetzt bin ich aber verunsichert! Gleiche Größe, Schrittlänge spontan keine Ahnung. Gerade erst gestern ein Helius AM in M bestellt. Bei der Probefahrt im September fühlte es sich gar nicht so falsch an, allerdings gab es keine Möglichkeit, zum Vergleich mal eins in Größe S zu fahren.
> 
> Mein jetziger Rahmen hat genau wie das Helius AM laut Prospekt eine horizontale Oberrohrlänge von 585mm (Allerdings ist es bei Ghost ein "S"). Mit nem 75mm Vorbau komme ich sehr gut klar. Das AM bin ich mit 50mm Vorbau gefahren. Ich hab die Jungs im Laden auch nochmal gefragt, welche Größe die richtige wäre, da ich auch etwas verunsichert war, aber da hieß es ganz klar: Auf jeden Fall M!
> 
> Bis zur Auftragsbestätigung soll es noch ca. ne Woche dauern. Bis dahin könnte ich wohl noch meine Bestellung ändern. Bei den Farben bin ich auch noch etwas unsicher, aber die entscheidende Frage ist jetzt: Wo kann ich auf die Schnelle ein Helius AM in S probefahren? Bin bis morgen im Ruhrpott und dann wieder in BaWü.



Bei einer Körpergröße von 178cm bin ich immer Rahmenhöhe M gefahren und fand das richtig klasse, dann hab ich mir ein Ion 18 in S bestellt weil mit die Daten im Tech Sheet irgendwie besser vorkamen. 

Ich hatte Zweifel ob ich die richtige Entscheidung getroffen hatte, auch als ich das Rad aufgebaut hab, bis zur ersten Probefahrt  Jetzt im nachhinein muss ich sagen das ich jahrelang die Falsche Rahmengröße gefahren bin. Grade gestern bin ich ein AM in S Probegefahren und es passte wie der "Arsch aufm Eimer" 

Wenn dir dein Händler erzählt das er die Rahmengröße nicht mehr ändern kann wenn er die AB erhalten hat ist das Quatsch, oder er weiß es nicht besser


----------



## Spletti (4. Februar 2012)

danke trailterror & giles,

das problem ist das ich touren genauso liebe wie singletrails usw....

daher wäre für mich gut zu wissen wieviel man an verspieltheit einbüßt wenn man eine nummer größer nimmt. das wird man nur durch testfahrten rausfinden, was ich mommentan schon mache. 

obwohl ich in einer region (taunus) mit vielen guten läden wohne ist es immer schwer testbikes in xl zu finden, besonders enduros.

naja wenn es dann soweit ist werd ich bei nicolai direkt aufschlagen müssen um mich für das richtige zu entscheiden. es geht ja auch um ein bischen kohle...


danke nochmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hömma (4. Februar 2012)

Ne, das hat er jetzt auch nicht gesagt. Wie auch immer, jetzt will ich mich auf jeden Fall mal auf ein Helius AM in Größe S setzen. Hast du eins in deinem Laden rumstehen?


----------



## guru39 (4. Februar 2012)

Nein das S AM ist verkauft. Vielleicht kann ich den owner aber mal fragen
ob er es zu einer Probefahrt für dich mal vorbeibringen kann.

Ich werde ihn mal fragen ob es ihm Recht ist das ich dir seine Telnr. geb damit ihr was ausmachen könnt.


----------



## hömma (4. Februar 2012)

Das wäre echt super! Ansonsten gilt dieser Aufruf auch gern an andere Leute, die vielleicht irgendwo im Raum KA/BAD ein Helius AM in S fahren und mich kurz mal probe sitzen lassen.


----------



## Mettigel (5. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

Hömma, wenn du öfters im Ruhrpott sein solltest, könntest du auch meins fahren, wenn's fertig ist bzw. du solange warten kannst.

Ich hab' diversen Fahrradläden im Umkreis von 50 Km E-Mails geschrieben, ob ein AM in S oder M Probe gefahren werden kann. Schauen wir mal. Danach (in spätestens zwei Wochen) wird bestellt, bin schon ganz heiß


----------



## ichoe (5. Februar 2012)

Spletti schrieb:


> 192cm , 92cm
> auf jeden fall ein xl oder?
> danke für die hilfe



bin bei 203cm ein AM in xxl gefahren sprich mit 1cm plus an oberrohr/steuerrohr und hab mir jetzt mein ion18 in xl bestellt...muss mich zwar noch bis zum we in geduld üben um wirklich sagen zu können dass es die richtige entscheidung war, aber bin mir ziemlich sicher...

du bist 10cm kleiner, da kannst du auch sehr gut über ein l rahmen nachdenken, aber wie immer wäre eine probefahrt die lösung deines problems!!


----------



## Mettigel (5. Februar 2012)

Eine kurze Frage hätte ich noch:
Fehlen in Größe 'S' eigentlich die Gussets zwischen Ober-und Sitzrohr?
Und wenn ja, kann ich mir die trotzdem dran machen lassen?

Meine, dass ich sowas zum AC irgendwo mal gelesen habe.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2012)

Zu deinen Fragen:
Ja. 
Ja.


----------



## Timmy35 (5. Februar 2012)

Ja, die gussets fehlen, weil kein grosser sitzrohruberstand vorhanden ist.
Ich vermute, wenn du die haben willst, musst du das sitzrohr etwas länger nehmen, was aber unsinn wäre, weil der sattel sich dann nicht mehr soweit absenken lässt.


----------



## Mettigel (5. Februar 2012)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Ja, die gussets fehlen, weil kein grosser sitzrohruberstand vorhanden ist.
> Ich vermute, wenn du die haben willst, musst du das sitzrohr etwas länger nehmen, was aber unsinn wäre, weil der sattel sich dann nicht mehr soweit absenken lässt.



Und wenn ich die einfach nur wegen des Aussehens haben wollen würde?
Ohne Veränderung der Sitzrohrlänge, ginge das auch?
Laut Guru ja schon, das "ja" kam ja ohne Einschränkung/ Bedingung.

Danke schon mal


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Februar 2012)

schau mal hier:





ist sogar ein xs. bei N ist alles machbar.

aber wegen der größe bin ich jetzt auch verunsichert 

hätte ich mir vielleicht doch ein xxs ordern sollen bei 1,85m?


----------



## Timmy35 (5. Februar 2012)

Das mit den längeren sitzrohr ist meine vermutung. Wenn du dir die gussets am m-rahmen ansiehst, dann weiss ich nicht, wie die an einen s-rahmen passen sollen. Aber das sind nicht meine rahmengrössen (bin eher zwischen l und xl). Guru hat da sicher mehr ahnung.


----------



## Mettigel (5. Februar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> aber wegen der größe bin ich jetzt auch verunsichert
> 
> hätte ich mir vielleicht doch ein xxs ordern sollen bei 1,85m?



Aber ja! 

Danke für das Bild.


----------



## trailterror (5. Februar 2012)

@ichoe

Ist des dein xxl AM im numeric magazine?


----------



## anjalein (5. Februar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> schau mal hier:
> 
> BILD
> 
> ...



Alles machbar = tailor made = 600 Aufpreis

Das sollte man vielleicht bedenken!


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Februar 2012)

aber machbar ist es!


----------



## Mettigel (5. Februar 2012)

Tailor made meint aber doch nicht, dass man mir die Gussets an's Oberrohr schweißt. Falls doch, verzichte ich. Das ist alles schon teuer genug.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (5. Februar 2012)

normalerweise würd ich jetzt meinen senf ablassen, aber das machen wir montag im laden ;-)

gruß rainer


----------



## dr.juggles (5. Februar 2012)

beim normalen s rahmen hats die gussets halt nicht, wenn du sie aber dennoch willst ists taylormade.


----------



## Jocka79 (5. Februar 2012)

Bin 172cm und fahre auch ein AM in S.
alles perfekt. Mir war M auf jedenfall zu groß...


----------



## hömma (6. Februar 2012)

Mettigel schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Hömma, wenn du öfters im Ruhrpott sein solltest, könntest du auch meins fahren, wenn's fertig ist bzw. du solange warten kannst.
> 
> Ich hab' diversen Fahrradläden im Umkreis von 50 Km E-Mails geschrieben, ob ein AM in S oder M Probe gefahren werden kann. Schauen wir mal. Danach (in spätestens zwei Wochen) wird bestellt, bin schon ganz heiß



Hi Mettigel (hmmm lecker...),

ja, ich bin öfter in der Heimat, um Familie und Freunde zu besuchen (und ins Stadion zu gehen), aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass ich meinen Rahmen vor dir haben werde, wenn du noch nicht bestellt hast. 

Um eine Probefahrt mit nem S-Rahmen werde ich auf jeden Fall nicht herum kommen, dafür sind die Geschmäcker und Vorlieben anscheinend zu unterschiedlich und nicht vergleichbar. Der eine fährt mit 1,78 einen S-Rahmen, der andere (peter metz) kommt mit ca. 1,70 super mit M zurecht und wenn ich mir seine Fotos so anschaue, sieht das auch nicht gerade "falsch" aus.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (6. Februar 2012)

um noch mehr verwirrung zu stiften: 

ich hab einen kunden, der 176cm groß ist und nach einer ausgiebigen probefahrt (tour + trail) mit meinem L (und noch einem M) dann das L bestellt hat 

hihi


----------



## sluette (7. Februar 2012)

wahrscheinlich hat er 58er schrittlänge und fährt mit sattel unten die berge rauf


----------



## Rockcity Roller (7. Februar 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> wahrscheinlich hat er 58er schrittlänge und fährt mit sattel unten die berge rauf



nee, das funktioniert alles wunderbar. überstandshöhe passt, sitzposition beim touren sowohl abfahrtsposition passt. sehr kurzer vorbau natürlich.


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Februar 2012)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> um noch mehr verwirrung zu stiften:
> 
> ich hab einen kunden, der 176cm groß ist und nach einer ausgiebigen probefahrt (tour + trail) mit meinem L (und noch einem M) dann das L bestellt hat
> 
> hihi


hmmmm zeugt von eine profi beratung voral das "hhihi"


----------



## Rockcity Roller (7. Februar 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> hmmmm zeugt von eine profi beratung voral das "hhihi"



du hast nicht verstanden worauf ich hinauswill.
meiner meinung nach gehen zu viele leute bei ihrer entscheidung für eine bestimmte rahmengröße ausschliesslich nach körpergröße und/ oder schrittlänge. das halte ich für falsch. 

ein großer fahrer kann einen kleinen rahmen durchaus fahren, genauso wie ein kleinerer fahrer ruhig einen größeren rahmen fahren kann, der nicht irgendwelchen vorgaben oder tabellen entspricht. 

die leute machen sich nur viel zusehr verrückt, wenn der eine sagt: das und das ist zu groß oder zu klein für dich.

gruß rainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettigel (7. Februar 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> hmmmm zeugt von eine profi beratung voral das "hhihi"




Sorry, aber da muss ich Dir widersprechen.
Die Beratung von Rainer war super.
Auch wenn's bei mir ein 'S' geworden ist.
Auf einem 'M' hab' ich mich trotzdem auch wohl gefühlt.

Ps: Was ist das eigentlich für eine Rechtschreibung? Handkrampf gehabt?


----------



## stuk (7. Februar 2012)

Handkrämpfe kommen von falsch eingestellten Bremsen und/oder zu langen Vorbauten.
hihihi


----------



## Rockcity Roller (7. Februar 2012)

> Ps: Was ist das eigentlich für eine Rechtschreibung? Handkrampf gehabt?





> Handkrämpfe kommen von falsch eingestellten Bremsen und/oder zu langen Vorbauten.
> 
> hihihi



ihr seid super. danke!


----------



## Dutshlander (7. Februar 2012)

Mettigel schrieb:


> Ps: Was ist das eigentlich für eine Rechtschreibung? Handkrampf gehabt?


ist nicht meine heimatsprache, aber denke mal das es alle verstanden haben.
möchte mal euer Niederländische rechtschreibung lesen


----------



## stuk (7. Februar 2012)

hoi Dutshlander.

sorry...geintje

daag, stuk(je)


----------



## Mettigel (7. Februar 2012)

Dutshlander schrieb:


> ist nicht meine heimatsprache, aber denke mal das es alle verstanden haben.
> möchte mal euer Niederländische rechtschreibung lesen



Okay, dann entschuldige bitte, hab' ich nicht gewusst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (8. Februar 2012)

Mettigel schrieb:


> Okay, dann entschuldige bitte, hab' ich nicht gewusst.



sorry. fauxpas.


----------



## Ti-Max (8. Februar 2012)




----------



## Dutshlander (10. Februar 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> hoi Dutshlander.
> 
> sorry...geintje
> 
> daag, stuk(je)



goeie morgen stuk(je) ik vind het wel leuk de mensen een beetje voor de gek te houen. ik zie het allemaal niet zo nau.

Holl.. übersetzung von Stuk(je)= kapot(je) = kondom


----------



## Ti-Max (10. Februar 2012)




----------



## stuk (10. Februar 2012)

er klopt geen moer van

die Übersetzung stimmt so nicht ganz. stuk(je) bedeutet einfach Stück(chen) (kann negativ als "Dreckstück" oder positiv als "bestes Stück vom Kuchen" dann meist mit der ende "je" gesehen werden.)

Außerdem, lieber dutsh, ist Deine holländische Rechtschreibung auch nicht ganz fehlerfrei. Biste schon länger im Pott oder doch einen Handkrampf?

groetjes


----------



## Dutshlander (10. Februar 2012)

stuk schrieb:


> er klopt geen moer van
> 
> die Übersetzung stimmt so nicht ganz. stuk(je) bedeutet einfach Stück(chen) (kann negativ als "Dreckstück" oder positiv als "bestes Stück vom Kuchen" dann meist mit der ende "je" gesehen werden.)
> 
> ...


nach 30 J nicht auszu schließen 
aber Google mal nach Kapotje= kondom erlich


----------



## stuk (10. Februar 2012)

ja das klopt aber kapot (kaputt) hat wenig mit "stuk" zu tun.
egal
mfg
ps. mein holländisch (Nebenwirkung von Jahren des Surfens in Holland) wird mit der Zeit auch immer noch schlechter..... 

jetzt genug OT


----------



## hömma (12. Februar 2012)

Um mal kurz in Richtung ontopic abzudriften: 

Habe meine Bestellung nach einer kurzen Probefahrt in Heidelberg auf Rahmengröße S abgeändert. 

Das kürzere Oberrohr hat sich etwas besser angefüllt, allerdings ist der Unterschied nicht so gravierend wie vermutet. Was sich allerdings sehr deutlich bemerkbar macht, sind die 7 cm Differenz beim Sitzrohr.


----------



## Mettigel (12. Februar 2012)

hömma schrieb:


> Um mal kurz in Richtung ontopic abzudriften:
> 
> Habe meine Bestellung nach einer kurzen Probefahrt in Heidelberg auf Rahmengröße S abgeändert.
> 
> Das kürzere Oberrohr hat sich etwas besser angefüllt, allerdings ist der Unterschied nicht so gravierend wie vermutet. Was sich allerdings sehr deutlich bemerkbar macht, sind die 7 cm Differenz beim Sitzrohr.



So war's auch bei mir.
Nachteilig finde ich nur, dass die Gussets bei 'S' nicht dabei sind.

Wie hast du dein AM denn aufgebaut?

Gruß


----------



## hömma (13. Februar 2012)

Ich habe über C3 nur den nackten Rahmen bestellt und noch keine endgültige Vorstellung, wie es aussehen soll. Da bleibt dank der Lieferzeit ja auch noch genug Zeit. Wenn ich mich für eine Gabel entschieden habe, werde ich noch nen Steuersatz dazu bestellen, den die Jungs mir gleich einpressen sollen.

Den Rest baue ich selbst auf. Das ist für mich schon der halbe Spaß und Teil des Projekts "Nicolai". Ich werde möglichst viele Teile von meinem jetzigen Aufbau übernehmen, also Schaltung, Antrieb, Bremsen, Sattel, Lenker etc... Gabel und Dämpfer müssen aber definitiv neu, da die Einbaulängen von meinem jetzigen 130/130 Aufbau nicht passen. Die Laufräder kommen wahrscheinlich auch komplett neu, da es wenig Sinn macht, die Naben gegen Steckachsen-Varianten zu tauschen und mir die schmalen Felgen mittlerweile sowieso ein Dorn im Auge sind.

Aber insgesamt werde ich schon mit einem Auge aufs Gewicht schielen, da mir Uphill- und Tourenperformance wichtig sind und ich da keine großen Zugeständnisse machen will. Also wird es vermutlich eher ein leichter Luftdämpfer wie der Monarch Plus und eine absenkbare Gabel.

Wir können uns ja dann mal im entsprechenden Aufbau-Thread austauschen und gegenseitig beraten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettigel (13. Februar 2012)

Machen wir.
Bei mir dauert's aber noch etwa zehn Wochen


----------



## Bingo1979 (21. Februar 2012)

Hallo an Alle,

ich bin 1,90 m groß und würde das Rad hauptsächlich für Touren einsezten (ev. auch nur ein AC).

Was meint Ihr?

L oder XL?

Vorab vielen Dank

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## trailterror (21. Februar 2012)

AC ist soweit ich weiss nicht so lang von der oberrohrlänge->deshalb wohl XL.

AM: für längere touren wohl auch XL, für enduro L...

Aber......vergiss das geschriebene gleich wieder und fahr probe


----------



## Bingo1979 (21. Februar 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> AC ist soweit ich weiss nicht so lang von der oberrohrlänge->deshalb wohl XL.
> 
> AM: für längere touren wohl auch XL, für enduro L...
> 
> Aber......vergiss das geschriebene gleich wieder und fahr probe


 

Helius AM:

L 605 mm Oberrohrlänge / 475 mm Sitzrohrlänge

XL 625 mm Oberrohrlänge / 510 mm Sitzrohrlänge

Helius AC:

L 600 mm Oberrohrlänge / 490 mm Sitzrohrlänge

XL 620 mm Oberrohrlänge / 510 mm Sitzrohrlänge

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## provester (21. Februar 2012)

Bingo1979 schrieb:


> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> ich bin 1,90 m groß und würde das Rad hauptsächlich für Touren einsezten (ev. auch nur ein AC).
> 
> ...



Hi, bin auch 1,90m bei 90er SL - habe das AM in L und finde es gut, habe es anfangs mit nem 90er-Vorbau gefahren und bin inzwischen bei nem 70er.. 

Würde aber auf jeden Fall zu ner Probefahrt raten, bei meiner ersten Runde kam mir das L extrem kurz vor - nach kurzer Eingewöhnung dann noch ungewohnt (im Vergleich zu meinem vorherigen CC-Fully) und heute: 

MfG


----------



## dr.juggles (21. Februar 2012)

bis 1,90m XS oder S wenn du auch touren fährst.
über 1,90m dann M, allerdings mit 50er vorbau.
L und XL sehen doof aus und braucht kein mensch.


----------



## guru39 (21. Februar 2012)

Da fehlt mir jetzt irgendwie der Ironie smilie


----------



## Bingo1979 (22. Februar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> bis 1,90m XS oder S wenn du auch touren fährst.
> über 1,90m dann M, allerdings mit 50er vorbau.
> L und XL sehen doof aus und braucht kein mensch.


 

Es soll aber ein MTB sein und kein Laufrad. 

Gruß
Ingo


----------



## okk1980 (22. Februar 2012)

Ich hab mit ca. 1,88 cm und 89 cm ein L genommen. Einsatz enduro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dr.juggles (22. Februar 2012)

aaaaaaber der trend geht doch zu superkleinen rahmen 

du willst doch auch kein hochrad fahren


----------



## Dutshlander (22. Februar 2012)

dr.juggles schrieb:


> aaaaaaber der trend geht doch zu superkleinen rahmen
> 
> du willst doch auch kein hochrad fahren


aber bestimmt nicht die knieen an lenker aufschlagen
top empfehlungen


----------



## dr.juggles (22. Februar 2012)

knie am lenker ist der neue style!


----------



## trailterror (22. Februar 2012)

Naja, deshalb trägt man ja knieschoner


----------



## chickenway-user (23. Februar 2012)

Also bei meinem alten Helius FR hab ich mit 1,89 ein XL genommen. Manchmal denk ich mir ein L wär besser gewesen, meist bin ich aber froh drüber XL genommen zu haben...


----------



## oldrizzo (25. Februar 2012)

ich liege auch zwischen l und xl, xl geht aber gefühlt gar nicht. mein oberkörper ist relativ lang, daher jetzt größe l, gekröpfte sattelstütze und ein etwas längerer vorbau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (25. Februar 2012)

wie sind denn deine masse und was meinste mit längerem vorbau


----------



## oldrizzo (26. Februar 2012)

moin,

mein maße kann ich dir gar nicht sooo genau sagen... ich habe aber erfahrungswerte, da ich schon seit 2008 ein helius am fahre und da etwas probieren konnte. mein oberkörper ist relativ lang. mit kurzen vorbau (60 mm) und gerader stütze saß ich demzufolge immer recht gekrümmt auf dem bike, was der rücken nicht so gut verkraftet. ich teste jetzt einen 90 mm vorbau und eine gekröpfte sattelstütze, ein xl zu fahren taugt mir nicht.


----------



## Bonvivant (2. April 2012)

Ich mache mal hier weiter, mehr oder weniger sinnvoll. Ich möchte zum Ende dieser/Anfang nächster Saison ein neues Ratt kaufen...das Helius AM ist einer der vordersten Favoriten.

Kurz: Ich würde gern ein Helius AM Probe fahren. Im Moment bin ich im Pott - zu Hause  Hier würd 's mir am besten passen. Weiß jemand jemanden oder hat 'n Tipp? - Danke.


----------



## Mettigel (3. April 2012)

Hey,

guck' mal bei 'Cycle Culture Company'.

Die haben ein AM in Größe M zum Probefahren da.

Edit: Meins sollte auch in ein bis zwei Wochen fertig sein. Wenn du dann noch hier bist, kannst du das auch Probe fahren. Ist Größe 'S'.


----------



## Bonvivant (3. April 2012)

Danke. Ich schau mir mal das Helius AM in M an, aber es ist zu groß für mich.
Ich komm bei Gelegenheit auf Dich zurück, vielleicht machen wir dann einfach eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt


----------



## Spletti (20. Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

Um das Thema nochmal aufzugreifen: 

Ich hab mein Rahmen vor Wochen in L bestellt und mittlerweile bin ich mir doch nicht mehr so sicher obs die richtige entscheidung war. Ich hab im Vorfeld ein  L und XL in[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] Lübbrechtsen Probe gefahren und mir schien als erstes gefühl das mir das XL ein wenig besser liegt. Ich dachte aber das kommt mir nur so vor weil ich ein XL CC gewohnt war. Jetzt hatte ich gestern hier im IBC mit jemanden Kontakt der fast genau meine Größe hat und ein XL Rahmen mit ein L Sitzrohr hat. 

Die Begründung war mir auch einleuchtend, da man bei dieser Option nicht ggf. über den Vorbau ausgleichen muss.

Ich hab jetzt nicht mehr so lange Zeit es zu ändern da der Liefertermin immer näher rückt. Ich bin 1,93 groß und hab ne 92 SL. Das Ding muss tourenfähig sein....
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Also maybe haben ja in den letzten Monaten einige ihren Rahmen in L oder XL geholt und sind um die 1,90 m mit 90iger Schrittlänge.[/FONT]

Danke schnmal[/FONT]


----------



## provester (20. Oktober 2012)

Spletti schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Um das Thema nochmal aufzugreifen:
> 
> ...



Also ich (1,90m / 90er SL) hab mein AM in L und werde mein nächstes wahrscheinlich in XL nehmen und ggf. das Sitzrohr leicht kürzen lassen - bei mir ist der Sattelstützenauszug (420er Reverb) noch gerade so ausreichend hinsichtlich Mindesteinstecktiefe - könnte mir vorstellen, dass das dann bei Dir nicht mehr hinhaut...

Fahre derzeit nen 70er Vorbau und einen Spacer, beim XL könnte ich mir den Spacer schenken und nen 50er Vorbau montieren 

Das Einzige was mich noch abschrecken würde, ist evtl. der Radstand und die gewöhnungsbedürftige Optik eines XL-Rahmens..


----------



## Spletti (20. Oktober 2012)

ok danke, die reverb hat 125 mm, oder?


----------



## muddiver (20. Oktober 2012)

Hi, habe auch ein AM in L. 
Bin 1,93m bei 90cm Schrittlänge und ich würde auch fast meinen, Du könntest Probleme mit der Einstecktiefe der Sattelstütze bekommen, wenn es denn eine Reverb werden sollte. Von der Oberrohrlänge würde L dir vermutlich noch gut passen. Ich fahre mit einem 30er Vorbau (u.a. auch Touren).


----------



## Eksduro (20. Oktober 2012)

hehe....doch noch nicht sicher spletti...?


zum argument der komischen optik beim XL rahmen kann ich nur sagen, das das einkürzen des sitzrohrs schon einmal viel bewirkt....das xl sitzrohr mit "dem langen ende" oberhalb des gussets hat mich am meisten gestört, das problem lässt sich ja aber ganz einfach beheben...

also ich bleib dabei, ab 1,90m würde ich jederzeit wieder zu XL greifen wenn es schwerpunktmäßig zum touren sein soll, wobei ich beim helius AM ja ausgehe....fahre sogar einen 60mm vorbau mit 1,93, also noch nichtmals einen superkurzen....

gibt sicher auch andere meinungen, zb den user trailterror welcher ähnlich groß ist und mit L superglücklich ist, allerdings mit einigen spacern und ich vermute, mit relativ weit nach hinten gerücktem sattel....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eksduro (20. Oktober 2012)

bzgl einstecktiefe der sattelstütze gibt es bei L und XL keine unterschiede wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe....das oberrohr ist bei beiden rahmen auf gleicher höhe und die goldene nicolai regel sagt ja, mindestens bis unterkante oberrohr.....höher als bei rahmengröße L gibts das nicht da sich sonst die kinematik nicht mehr entsprechend darstellen lässt


----------



## provester (20. Oktober 2012)

ja richtig.


----------



## trailterror (20. Oktober 2012)

@Eksduro

Alles genau richtig!


Schwerpunkt (lange) touren ist wahrscheinlich xl die bessere wahl!

L geht bei dir aber noch! Du solltest aber dann einen hang zum kleinen/kompakten und handlichen haben. Sattelauszug geht bei mir mit ner 435mm KS auf den cm genau auf (mit berücksichtigung der mindesteinstecktiefe). Wenn du aber mit den zehenspitzen drückst passts net mehr 100%

Ich nutze mein AM hauptsächtlich für touren zwischen 20 und 40km mit ordentlich gespiele während den touren. Park und ne 50km tour war aber auch schon dabei


----------



## Spletti (21. Oktober 2012)

ok danke jungs


----------



## bongzong (6. November 2012)

jetzt muss ich auch noch mal fragen. Bisher war niemand von meiner Größe dabei. Ich bin 1,83 cm groß und schrittlänge liegt etwa bei 87 cm.
Das Rad würde ich für Touren ( 40-50 km ), auch Alpen, verwenden und definitiv auch mal im Bikepark ausfahren. Also insgesamt sollte der Rahmen abfahrtsorientiert sein.
Mein derzeitiges Rad ( canyon nerve am in L ) hat die gleichen Oberrohrmaße wie das Helius in L. Mit der Größe des Canyons bin ich zufrieden.Trotzdem bin ich mir nicht sicher, da es ja zum M nur 3 cm Unterschied sind (Oberrohrlänge). 
Was meint ihr?


----------



## Tompfl (6. November 2012)

Habe genau Deine Maße und Dein Anforderungsprofil, habe einen L Rahmen und der passt für mich wie die Faust aufs Auge


----------



## trailterror (6. November 2012)

Ich würd wohl zu M greifen


----------



## dr.juggles (6. November 2012)

ich zu S

probefahren! dem einen taugts in L dem andern in M.

habe bei 1,85m und 85cm SL ein L. M wär mir auf Touren zu kompakt.


----------



## chrisle (7. November 2012)

Ich bin 1,84m und bin ein Helius in M Probe gefahren. Die Sattelstütze musste ich bis zur Min. Einstecktiefe rausziehen - sah ganz übel aus.
Mir war es zu klein, habe zu L gegriffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bongzong (7. November 2012)

danke schon mal!  ich tendiere wohl eher zum L, da ich auch lieber mit nem kurzem vorbau rumfahre. Ansonsten schreib ich wohl mal die wurzelpassage an, ob die was zum testen dahaben.


----------



## chrisle (7. November 2012)

bongzong schrieb:


> danke schon mal!  ich tendiere wohl eher zum L, da ich auch lieber mit nem kurzem vorbau rumfahre. Ansonsten schreib ich wohl mal die wurzelpassage an, ob die was zum testen dahaben.


 
So habe ich es auch gemacht, die sind da sehr hilfreich und versuchen auch ein Testbike zu besorgen. Außerdem haben die genug Erfahrung um das einzuschätzen. Ich wollte auch erst ein M - sowohl Rainer als auch Claus haben mir dann das L nahe gelegt und ich bin froh drum.


----------



## mäxx__ (5. Februar 2013)

Guten Abend in die Runde

wo kann ich in Süd-Ost-Bayern (Diaspora) evtl. ein Helius Am in S und evtl. in M probesitzen?

Bin 177cm groß und habe eine SL von 80cm.
Einsatz: Singletrailtouren


----------



## MisterXT (5. Februar 2013)

Was heißt Süd-Ost-Bayern?


----------



## guru39 (5. Februar 2013)

mäxx schrieb:


> Guten Abend in die Runde
> 
> wo kann ich in Süd-Ost-Bayern (Diaspora) evtl. ein Helius Am in S und evtl. in M probesitzen?
> 
> ...



Wir sind rein körperlich gesehen fast zweieiige Zwillinge  
Icke bin 178cm klein und habe eine  SL von 80,5cm und würde nie wieder einen N Rahmen in M fahren wollen.

Für Singletrailtouern würde ich aber das neue AC nehmen.


----------



## kephren23 (5. Februar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wir sind rein körperlich gesehen fast zweieiige Zwillinge
> Icke bin 178cm klein und habe eine  SL von 80,5cm und würde nie wieder einen N Rahmen in M fahren wollen.
> 
> Für Singletrailtouern würde ich aber das neue AC nehmen.



 Aber das is doch nich klein? Nur kurze Beine habt ihr.

Bin ja auch nur 178cm!
  @guru39 M ist dir zu groß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (6. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> :Nur kurze Beine habt ihr.
> 
> Bin ja auch nur 178cm!
> @guru39 M ist dir zu groß?




dafür hab isch nen verdammt langen Schwanz, 12cm


----------



## kephren23 (6. Februar 2013)

das is aber unter deutschem Durchschnitt!
Hauptsache kurz, aber dafür extrem dünn!


----------



## guru39 (6. Februar 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> Bin ja auch nur 178cm!
> @guru39 M ist dir zu groß?



Zu groß nicht. S passt halt nur besser


----------



## kephren23 (6. Februar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Zu groß nicht. S passt halt nur besser



Krass das is fast nicht zu glauben, muss aber an den kurzen Beinen liegen, oder?

Ich empfand das L sogar als angenehm, halt nich so verspielt.

Das AC(2012) in S war mir eindeutig zu klein.


----------



## kephren23 (7. Februar 2013)

Puhh habe heute meine Körpergröße gemessen, bin nur 176cm, sollte ich doch lieber ein S nehmen? man wird ja auch nicht mehr Größer.


----------



## sluette (7. Februar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> dafür hab isch nen verdammt langen Schwanz, 12cm







kephren23 schrieb:


> Puhh habe heute meine Körpergröße gemessen, bin nur 176cm, sollte ich doch lieber ein S nehmen? man wird ja auch nicht mehr Größer.



Testfahren, testfahren, testfahren. Ich weiss, geht beim INO16 noch nicht aber für mich ist das einzige Methode um rauszufinden welche Größe passt. Ich fahr bei 184cm (Körpergröße, Guru) einen M Rahmen (schon immer und seit 1997 den x-ten von Nicolai). Viele hier fahren bei gleicher Größe schon längst L. Kollege Delahero fuhr selbst mit 189cm M. Ist halt oldschool wie bei mir: so klein wie möglich - so groß wie nötig. Da wirst du keine passende Meinung finden...


----------



## kephren23 (7. Februar 2013)

das war mehr ein Spaß!!!
das 16er in L war schon sehr gut zu fahren, mags aber noch etwas quirliger, also hab ich M bestellt. denke das ist die richtige Wahl, habe auch längere Beine und möchte nicht die geo mit längerem vorbau oder setback sattelstütze hinbauen bis es passt. trotzdem danke


----------



## SirBsod (24. März 2014)

Hab diesen Thread mal durchgelesen.. soweit ich das lese dürfte für mich bei nem 2013er Helius AM bei 172 cm Körpergröße und 79 cm Schrittlänge auch S angesagt sein oder?


----------



## kephren23 (25. März 2014)

korrekt


----------



## SirBsod (25. März 2014)

Ok,thx!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kephren23 (25. März 2014)

*HELIUS AM
Rahmengröße S:*
390 mm Sitzrohr 40 mm Überstand + 38 mm Rohrdurchmesser
Reverb 430mm (150mm)
max. 352mm Auszughöhe
170 mm Kurbel

Schrittlänge: 390 + 352 + 170 = 912 mm zzgl. ca 40 mm Sattelhöhe

_Zu der normalen Schrittlänge kommt natürlich noch der Schuh, das sind bei z.B. einem 5.10 ca 25mm, also sollte man seine Schrittlänge messen wenn man seine Bikeschuhe trägt!!!_


----------



## Timmy35 (25. März 2014)

Da ist ein kleiner Fehler in der Rechnung: Die Reverb hat eine min. Einstecktiefe von 80mm, so dass die max. Auszughöhe nur 350mm beträgt. Macht hier zwar nur 2mm aus, aber wenn jemand das mit einer anderen Stütze machen will, die vielleicht 10cm min. Einstecktiefe hat, sind das denn schon über 2cm.


----------



## kephren23 (25. März 2014)

Stimmt!
Gut aufgepasst der fehler war mir schonmal aufgefallen, in einem anderen thread, da hab ich das auch nur schnell rauskopiert!


----------



## hömma (25. März 2014)

Wenn dir das Sitzrohr (so wie mir) beim S-Rahmen zu kurz ist, kannst du auch ne custom Sitzrohrlänge bestellen. Ich habe glaub ich 42 oder 43 cm genommen. Da bekommt man dann noch so Mini-Gussets wie in meiner Galerie zu sehen.

Die Mindesteinstecktiefe (Unterkante Oberrohr) ändert sich dadurch aber nicht.


----------



## SirBsod (25. März 2014)

Naja,ich würde keinen Neurahmen nehmen.Daher fällt ein Custom-Sitzrohr flach..
Für mich ist halt fraglich,ob ich bei einem S-Rahmen wirklich glücklich werde da ich zu meinem Haustrail erst mal 15km Stadtverkehr habe bevors ins Gelände geht.. Ich habe Bedenken ob ich auf längergezogenen Touren mit der Größe glücklich werden würde.

Mit dem Biken hab ich auf dem abgelegten Rad von einem Kumpel angefangen,ein 20'' Zoll Transalp was mir zwar bei Geländefahrt zu groß ist ( Oberrohr = Klötencrusher) aber vom Gefühl her nicht so viel zu groß als dass ich gleich "2 Nummern" kleiner nehme..

Meinungen? Lasse mir gerne Erklären wo da der Denkfehler bei mir liegt,sofern denn einer vorhanden ist..


----------



## SirBsod (26. März 2014)

So.. nach einem Gespräch mit Franzi von Nicolai darf ich mich jetzt auch Besitzer eines Nicolai-Rahmens aus dem Lagerabverkauf nennen.In S.
Und wehe der is mir zu klein


----------



## kephren23 (27. März 2014)

Dann biste selber Schuld


----------



## hömma (27. März 2014)

Jetzt mach ihm mal keine Angst! Das wird wie angegossen passen  

Ich habe zwar das Glück, bei meinen Touren vor der Haustür gänzlich auf Asphalt verzichten zu können, hab mir aber auch bisher nie auf irgendwelchen (Mehr-) Tagestouren in den Alpen einen größeren Rahmen gewünscht. Warum auch? Wenn er passt, dann passt er.


----------



## SirBsod (29. März 2014)

Je nachdem wie schnell Nicolai und DHL sind,dürfte der Rahmen nächste Woche da sein.. nachdem es hier schon einige gibt..sind Aufbauthreads noch erwünscht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (29. März 2014)

Ja


----------



## Sepprheingauner (29. März 2014)

Immer!


----------



## SirBsod (29. März 2014)

Okay,mach ich.Nachdem Fotographieren eins meiner Hobbys ist..reich bebildert.Wird aber bissl langsam vonstatten gehen, bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher welche Teile ich montieren werde,will vor allem auch mein Hardtail nicht schlachten.


----------

